
10 Linux Commands That Will Save Your Time - roadbeats
http://azer.bike/journal/10-linux-commands-that-will-save-your-time?
======
KeyboardFire
The `sort' example will break past one-digit numbers without the -n flag, and
the example for `uniq' isn't even accurate without sorting first (not to
mention the UUOC).

Setting aside the errors, the author recommends `xdotool' for finding screen
coordinates for ffmpeg, but `slop -f %g' allows you to click and drag to
select a rectangle and outputs a geometry string that can be given directly to
ffmpeg, which is a lot faster.

~~~
roadbeats
Hey, thanks for the tip about `slop`. I'll update the post.

